# Repayer activation e sim orange



## mat37 (18 Septembre 2018)

bonsoir à tous

Je me pose une question concernant le changement d’apple Watch série 3 cellulaire vers une série 4 cellulaire.
Faut il payer les frais d'activations de 10€ qui sur la série 3 étaient offert ainsi que les 6 premiers mois d’abonnement? 
En gros en passant d’une série 3 a une série 4 faut il repayer l’activation de la e SIM?

Merci pour vos retours d’infos


----------



## jmaubert (26 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> bonsoir à tous
> 
> Je me pose une question concernant le changement d’apple Watch série 3 cellulaire vers une série 4 cellulaire.
> Faut il payer les frais d'activations de 10€ qui sur la série 3 étaient offert ainsi que les 6 premiers mois d’abonnement?
> ...


Bonjour,
Etant chez Sosh, j'ai dû, effectivement, payer l'activation pour la série 4. Mais, je n'avais pas poursuivi l'expérience après les 6 mois gratuits pour ma série 3; c'était peut-être pour cette raison. Le plus simple est d'appeler Orange.


----------

